

Zynga Close To Acquiring Whereoscope (YC S10) - ramanujam
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/27/zynga-close-to-acquiring-whereoscope-the-app-that-lets-you-track-your-kids/

======
ssclafani
This is a good acquisition for Zynga. Now parents will no longer be burdened
with the hassle of knowing where their kids are while playing FarmVille.
</sarcasm> Congratulations to the Whereoscope team :)

------
jon_dahl
How, and why, do these things get leaked? Is it in either Zynga's or
Whereoscope's interest to get a little PR before a sale? In other words, is
this sort of thing strategic, or a lack of discipline on one party's part?

Whatever the case, congratulations to both sides if this comes true.

~~~
aristus
One vector is that investors and lawyers talk. It's hard to move millions of
dollars around quietly. Once I was visiting the office of a company in
acquisition negotiations. The office phone was ringing off the hook with
personal wealth managers cold-calling the employees by name.

------
khangtoh
Talent acquisition for a team of 2 developers? Really? I find it hard to
believe.

~~~
paulbaumgart
How is a talent acquisition of two people different from a talent acquisition
of a larger number? Are you saying the time overhead of going through with an
acquisition is hard to justify for just two people?

------
ericmsimons
I assume they're acquiring them to put some sort of "limit your kid's usage of
Farmville" type deal?

